# Γιατί "προσσελήνωση" και όχι, με τίποτα, "προσελήνωση";



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Για κάπου 9.000 σελίδες του διαδικτύου (υπερβολές!) δεν υπάρχει *προσσελήνωση*, μόνο *_προσελήνωση_, δηλαδή κάτι που συμβαίνει πριν από τη σελήνωση. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν αυτά τα πράγματα, ξέρω την _προσωλήνωση_, που είναι η (προ)εγκατάσταση σωλήνων σε κτίσμα. Θα μου πείτε, γιατί διαμαρτύρεσαι, αφού υπάρχει και *_προγείωση_! Τολμώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ; Αφού είναι λιγότερα τα _προσσελήνωση_. Άσε που ρωτάει το Google, που μόνο από νούμερα καταλαβαίνει: Did you mean: _προσελήνωση_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον. Και πώς προφέρεις την προσσελήνωση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Όπως τη θάλασσα, τη μέλισσα, τη γλώσσα και τη συσσώρευση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2012)

Νίκελ, μας έχεις $#%#$%$% με την απλογράφηση τόσες φορές και εδώ σε ενοχλεί που δεν έχει διπλό σύμφωνο; 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε θυμάμαι να έχω δει πουθενά την προσελήνωση με δύο Σ και είμαι της παλιάς σχολής. 
Ίσως είμαι της παλιάς σχολής απλοποίησης.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Ομοίως!


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

Σωστά προσσελήνωση, γιατί υπάρχει και ο προσέληνος, ή προσελήνιος, συνώνυμο του πανάρχαιος.
Προσελήνωση θα σήμαινε αρχαιοποίηση. Ο Γκρουέφσκι οδηγεί τη χώρα του σε προσελήνωση


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Η απλοποίηση των δύο συμφώνων σε ένα αφορά τις λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης και μόνο. Δηλαδή _classic > κλασικός, masseuse > μασέζ_. Τα διπλά που προκύπτουν από σύνθεση δεν απλοποιούνται όσο θα ζούμε με τη διαφάνεια της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας. Άρα, χωρίς απλοποίηση: _σύσσωμος, συσσίτιο._ Και απαραιτήτως: _προσσελήνωση_!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και απαραιτήτως: _προσσελήνωση_!


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?29-Your-slip-is-showing-%CE%93%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%86%CE%B5%CF%82-(%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1)&p=23050&viewfull=1#post23050


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η απλοποίηση των δύο συμφώνων σε ένα αφορά τις λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης και μόνο. Δηλαδή _classic > κλασικός, masseuse > μασέζ_. Τα διπλά που προκύπτουν από σύνθεση δεν απλοποιούνται όσο θα ζούμε με τη διαφάνεια της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας. Άρα, χωρίς απλοποίηση: _σύσσωμος, συσσίτιο._ Και απαραιτήτως: _προσσελήνωση_!



Ωστόσο, εδώ το θέμα είναι η διάκριση μεταξύ της _*προσελήνωσης*_ ως *προ+σελήνωση* (που δεν υπάρχει σαν έννοια) και της *προσσελήνωσης*. Αυτή είναι μια διάκριση που δεν υπάρχει στον προφορικό λόγο, τουλάχιστον εδώ και 2300 χρόνια. Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για απλογράφηση φωνηέντων ή φωνητική γραφή, αλλά για μια άσκοπη διάκριση. Εγώ πάντα _*προσελήνωση*_ έγραφα και διάβαζα. Και ποτέ μου δεν σκέφτηκα ότι σημαίνει *προ+σελήνωση*. Φαντάζομαι το ίδιο ισχύει και για όλους τους υπόλοιπους που γράφουν _*προσελήνωση*_. Προτιμώ να γράψω *προσμήνωση* και *προσφεγγάρωση*, παρά *προσσελήνωση*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα διάκρισης. Γράφουμε _προσσελήνωση_ γιατί έχουμε το _προσ-_ (που έχουμε και στην _προσγείωση_) και _σελήνη_. Όταν έχουμε σύνθεση, δεν κάνουμε εκπτώσεις γιατί έτσι μας κατέβηκε. Άλλο πράγμα είναι η συζήτηση για τα δύο -ρ- (ναι στη _διαρρύθμιση_, αλλά _μικρορύθμιση_ ή _μικρορρύθμιση_;) και άλλο τα γράμματα που ήδη υπάρχουν στα συνθετικά. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει _*προσελήνωση_ για μπέρδεμα, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να πετάξουμε το _σ-_ και να νομίζει ο άλλος ότι έχουμε _προ-_. Και ο *_σύμαχος_ θα καταλάβαινες τι είναι, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ανορθογραφία.

Με δύο λόγια (και όχι επειδή έτσι έχουν τη λέξη τα λεξικά): δεν είναι από τις ορθογραφίες που μπαίνουν σε συζήτηση, δεν είναι ζήτημα επιλογής και προσωπικών προτιμήσεων.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Όχι, δεν είναι θέμα διάκρισης από την ανύπαρκτη προσελήνωση, είναι θέμα σωστής σύνθεσης ώστε να καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι (και ο Μήτσος και ο Δημήτριος, και τα παιδιά κυρίως) πιο εύκολα από πού προέρχεται (άρα και τι σημαίνει), ότι δηλαδή δεν έχει _προ-_ μπροστά αλλά _προς_. Αλλιώς, στα μάτια κάποιου που δεν ξέρει ούτε τι υπάρχει ούτε τι δεν υπάρχει, μπορεί να ερμηνευόταν και σαν προετοιμασία για την προσεδάφιση στη σελήνη. 

Κοίτα να δεις! Γύρισε ο κόσμος ανάποδα. Οι δηλωμένοι grammar nazis σηκώνουνε δικό τους μπαϊράκι κόντρα στα λεξικά και τη λογική της σύνθεσης και οι δηλωμένοι fun lunatics μιλάνε σοβαρά. Πού βαδίζουμε, κύριοι; Όχι στο φεγγάρι πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και ο *_σύμαχος_ θα καταλάβαινες τι είναι, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ανορθογραφία.



Ώπα, τι είπες τώρα; Ανοίγεις τεράστια, εκτός θέματος, συζήτηση. Ο *σύμμαχος* πρέπει να γράφεται με δύο μι για να καταλάβω ότι είναι *συν+μάχη**, αλλά το *σύδεντρο* η *σύζευξη* και ο *σύζυγος* μπορούν να κοιμούνται μακάρια στην α*νι*οσύνη τους. Εδώ, τα λεξικά, και ο γραπτός λόγος εν γένει, ακολουθούν δυο μέτρα και σταθμά. Γιατί όχι *σύνδεντρο* και *σύνζυγος*; Θα μου πεις δεν το προφέρουμε το *νι*. Κι εγώ θα καγχάσω τετράκις (κχα, κχα, κχα και κχα) και θα αρχίσω να απαριθμώ τα άηχα γράμματα στο λεξιλόγιό μας.


* που στην τελική δεν είναι καθόλου διάφανο, για τον άσχετο, ότι πρόκειται για _*συν+μάχη*_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Από κάποιο σημείο και πέρα κάποιοι πρέπει να γράφουν το ένα ή το άλλο επειδή απλώς το λέει έτσι το λεξικό. Δεν έχει δηλαδή νόημα να προσπαθεί να απομνημονεύει κανείς όλους τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης και τις εξαιρέσεις. Και πόσοι ξέρουν γιατί πρέπει να γράφουν _μήνυση_;


Μόνο για τους πολύ περίεργους:
Η πρόθεση _*συν*_ εν συνθέσει, πριν από τα χειλικά σύμφωνα _β_, _μ_, _π_, _φ_, _ψ_, τρέπει το -_ν_ σε _μ_ (πρβλ. _συμ_-_βάλλω_, _σύμ_-_μαχος_, _συμ_-_πάσχω_), πριν από τα ουρανικά σύμφωνα _κ_, _γ_, _χ_, _ξ_ τρέπει το -_ν_ σε _γ_ (πρβλ. _συγ_-_γράφω_, _συγκλονίζω_, _συγ_-_χαίρω_), πριν από τα λ, _ρ_, _σ_, _ν_ αφομοιώνει το -_ν_ σε αυτά τα σύμφωνα (πρβλ. _συλ_-_λαμβάνω_, _συρ_-_ράπτω_, _συσ_-_σωρεύω_), ενώ πριν από το _σ_ ακολουθούμενο από σύμφωνο και πριν από το _ζ_ η πρόθεση αποβάλλει το -_ν_ (πρβλ. _συ_-_σκοτίζω_, _σύ_-_ζυγος_). Διαλεκτικώς, στη Δημοτική το _ν_ τής πρόθεσης αποβάλλεται και πριν από τα _β_, _γ_, _θ_, _ξ_, _φ_, _χ_, _ψ_ (πρβλ. _συβάζω_, _σύξυλος_, _συφορά_, _συχώριο_). (ΠαπΛεξ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από κάποιο σημείο και πέρα κάποιοι πρέπει να γράφουν το ένα ή το άλλο *επειδή απλώς το λέει έτσι το λεξικό*. Δεν έχει δηλαδή νόημα να προσπαθεί να απομνημονεύει κανείς όλους τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης και τις εξαιρέσεις. Και πόσοι ξέρουν γιατί πρέπει να γράφουν _μήνυση_;



Ας πω ότι δεν θα διαφωνήσω, μόνο θύμισέ μου αν θεωρείς ότι το λεξικό πρέπει να είναι κανονιστικό ή περιγραφικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Και τα δύο, με σύνεση και μέτρο. Το γεγονός ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις τα ανορθόγραφα του Γκουγκλ είναι περισσότερα από τα σωστά δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να τα δεχτεί η γλώσσα. Υπάρχουν κάποιες ανορθογραφίες που δεν θα είναι ποτέ αποδεκτές. Επίσης το τι είναι *δόκιμο* γενικότερα δεν το ορίζει το γκουγκλ. Κάπου τα έχουμε παρεξηγήσει τα πράγματα. Το γκουγκλ είναι σύμβουλος, όχι δικτάτορας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Το έχουμε πλατύνει το θέμα, σε επίπεδα φιλοσοφίας της γλωσσολογίας. Πότε μια κυρίαρχη γραφή γίνεται δεδομένη και αποδεκτή; Στα πόσα χρόνια; Ή καλύτερα στον πόσο όγκο χρήσης; Το γκουγκλ δεν είναι παρά ένας καθρέφτης των γραπτών του μέσου Έλληνα. Ίσως από λίγο πιο περιορισμένα γκρουπ, καθώς παίζει ρόλο η προσβασιμότητα και η χρήση του μέσου, οπότε έχουμε γεωγραφικά, κοινωνικά και ηλικιακά προβλήματα. Ωστόσο είναι ένας πρώτης τάξεως μπούσουλας για το πώς γράφει και εκφράζεται μια μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού. Γιατί πρέπει να δεχτώ αμάσητο ότι το λεξικό διαλέγει το ίδιο πώς θα μου πασάρει μια λέξη, πότε λόγω ετυμολογίας, πότε λόγω ευρείας χρήσης, πότε για τελείως αλλοπρόσαλλους λόγους; Ακόμη και το ΛΚΝ πάσχει απ' αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει μια 100% αυστηρή, επιστημονική γραμμή. Το ίδιο το λεξικό επιλέγει ποιο επιχείρημα θα χρησιμοποιήσει κάθε φορά, ανάλογα με τα γούστα του. Γιατί *τζιν* αλλά *πολυθρόνα*; Γιατί δεχόμαστε την παρετυμολογία στην πολυθρόνα, που είναι τελείως ασήμαντο πράγμα, αποδοχή αντιεπιστημονικότητας και συσκότισης της ετυμολογίας, ενώ το τζην που είναι μια λέξη που έχει ετυμολογική δικαιολογία και είναι μια λέξη απείρως πιο φθαρμένη στην χρήση, απλοποιείται; Γιατί σύθαμπο και όχι προσελήνωση; Στο ένα η δικαιολογία είναι "καθιερωμένη γραφή" και στο άλλο η δικαιολογία είναι "ετυμολογία". Ας αποφασίσει το λεξικό ποια μέθοδος έχει μεγαλύτερο βάρος σε *πανομοιότυπες* περιπτώσεις, να το ακολουθήσω κατά γράμμα.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 30, 2012)

Δεδομένης της γραφής του «μέσου» Έλληνα βάσει ευρημάτων από το γκούγκλ και τα social media, θα πρέπει να καθιερωθεί η γραφή με κεφαλαία (για τους μισούς) και στο καπάκι να καταργηθούν οι τόνοι, μη σου πω και το τελικό σίγμα, και σχεδόν όλα τα σημεία στίξης πλην αποσιωπητικών (για τους άλλους μισούς). :cheek:

Πάλι καλά που τα γκρίκλις σιγά-σιγά εξαφανίζονται. Αν κι έχει γέλιο που ενώ τα περισσότερα φόρουμ έχουν ως κανόνα το ελληνικό αλφάβητο, είναι τελείως χαλαρά σε θέματα ορθογραφίας, τονισμού και κεφαλαίων.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

Αγαπώ τη διάκριση, προτιμώ τζην για το πατελόνι, τζιν για το ποτό, το ΛΚΝ τα γράφει όλα τζιν
στα αρχαία
προσσημαίνω = υποδηλώνω
προσημαίνω = προλέγω, διακηρύσσω
(ας βρούμε αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα στα νέα με λέξεις από σίγμα)
Προ-σελήνωση μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, αλλά δεν ξέρεις τι θα προκύψει στο μέλλον
με ομάδα Προσέληνες κτλ, προσεληνιασμός θα μπορούσε να είναι το στάδιο πριν το σεληνιασμό, αλλά και η αυτοχθονιστική ενασχόληση με την προϊστορία των Πελασγών που ήταν πιο αρχαίοι και από τη σελήνη.
Μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει μια ουσία proselenium, και να λένε στην πιάτσα τα είδα όλα, προσεληνώθηκα,
και προσσεληνώθηκα, μεταφορικά. Τα δύο ΣΣ εδώ προνοούν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Υπάρχουν κάποιες γκρίζες περιοχής, κάποια σημεία τριβής, όπως οι ορθογραφίες λέξεων της ελληνιστικής εποχής, των νεολογισμών, των αντιδανείων, των παραφθορών. Υπάρχουν διπλές ορθογραφίες μέσα στο ΛΚΝ, διαφορές ανάμεσα στο ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ, διαφορές ανάμεσα στα λεξικά και όσους αδιαφορούν για κάποιες αλλαγές (είδαμε την _μπύρα_, βλέπουμε πώς κάποιοι (ακόμα κι εδώ μέσα) εξακολουθούν να γράφουν με τα διπλά σύμφωνα, π.χ. _τρελλός_), διαφορές ανάμεσα στα λεξικά και προσωπικές επιλογές.

Εκεί που η πλάστιγγα παλαντζάρει, τα λεξικά κλίνουν προς τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά ανάλογα με κάποιες δικές τους προτεραιότητες. Το ίδιο κάνουμε κι εμείς που γράφουμε (όταν μας ενδιαφέρει η ορθογραφία).

Στην περίπτωση της σύνθεσης με το _προσ–_ ως πρώτο συνθετικό δεν προβλέπεται καμιά αλλαγή στη συνάντηση των δύο λέξεων. Είχαμε κάποτε ακόμα και τα απίθανα _προσζητώ, προσζεύγνυμι, προσζημιώ_ (συνήθως, ευτυχώς, με αύξηση: π.χ. _προσεζημίωσε_). *Για τα δύο –σσ– δεν προβλέπεται έκπτωση.*

Τα λεξικά δεν έχουν σήμερα πολλές λέξεις από _προσσ_-: _προσσχηματισμός, προσσελήνωση_. Έκανα ωστόσο ένα μέτρημα στο TLG και έχει στην αρχαία γραμματεία 825 λέξεις (δηλ. διαφορετικούς τύπους, όχι λήμματα, που είναι κάπου 65). Στα λήμματα υπάρχουν λέξεις που δεν θα επιζούσαν με τίποτα: _προσσπουδάζω, προσστάζω, προσσχεδιάζω_.

Αυτά, ενημερωτικά. Παραμένει η απλή απάντηση: *η σύνθεση αυτή δεν προβλέπει απλοποίηση*. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι δευτερεύοντα, ακόμα και η αποφυγή παρερμηνείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εκεί που η πλάστιγγα παλαντζάρει, τα λεξικά κλίνουν προς τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά ανάλογα με κάποιες δικές τους προτεραιότητες. Το ίδιο κάνουμε κι εμείς που γράφουμε (όταν μας ενδιαφέρει η ορθογραφία).



Πράγματι, αλλά εμείς δεν έχουμε να δώσουμε λόγο για τις προσωπικές επιλογές μας ούτε γράφουμε έργο αναφοράς για να μας νοιάζει όταν ζουζουνοφέρνουμε μεταξύ μέτρων και σταθμών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω για εσένα προσωπικά, αλλά στην Καθημερινή με τα δεκάδες αδέσποτα *_προσελήνωση_ θα ήθελα να φωνάξω: «Κανένα διορθωτή, ρε!»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

Και μπορεί να μην (έπρεπε να) υπάρχει *προσελήνωση, αλλά υπάρχει προσωλήνωση!


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2012)

Προσεδάφιση.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί δεχόμαστε την παρετυμολογία στην πολυθρόνα, που είναι τελείως ασήμαντο πράγμα, αποδοχή αντιεπιστημονικότητας και συσκότισης της ετυμολογίας, ενώ το τζην που είναι μια λέξη που έχει ετυμολογική δικαιολογία και είναι μια λέξη απείρως πιο φθαρμένη στην χρήση, απλοποιείται; Γιατί σύθαμπο και όχι προσελήνωση; Στο ένα η δικαιολογία είναι "καθιερωμένη γραφή" και στο άλλο η δικαιολογία είναι "ετυμολογία". Ας αποφασίσει το λεξικό ποια μέθοδος έχει μεγαλύτερο βάρος σε *πανομοιότυπες* περιπτώσεις, να το ακολουθήσω κατά γράμμα.


Στο "σύθαμπο" χάνεται το ν του α' συνθετικού χωρίς αυτό να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ούτε στην προφορά (ίσα ίσα τη διευκολύνει) ούτε στη γραφή. Θα έλεγα ότι η αποβολή του ν πριν από το θ γίνεται με τρόπο φυσικό. 
Ναι στην "προσσελήνωση", γιατί στην ελληνική υπάρχουν και η "προς/προσ-" και η "προ".Το "προσελήνωση" (αν σημαίνει κάτι) δεν σημαίνει ασφαλώς την προσεδάφιση στην επιφάνεια της σελήνης. Επίσης, η ύπαρξη δύο διαδοχικών σ (σσ) στο γραπτό λόγο δεν είναι ασύνηθες φαινόμενο, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Ακόμα και το ν του "συν" μπορεί κατά τη σύνθεση να τρέπεται σε σ πριν από λέξη που αρχίζει από σ (π.χ. σύ*σσ*ωμος) ;).
Πέρα απ' αυτά, πώς θα δικαιολογούσαμε τη γραφή με ένα σ σε κάποιον ξένο ή κάποιο ελληνόπουλο που προσπαθεί να μάθει τη χρήση της πρόθεσης "προς/προσ-", όταν ξέρει ότι τα σύνθετα "προσθαλάσσωση" και "προσγείωση" γράφονται (σωστά) έτσι αφού και στα δύο το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι η "προσ-"; Το πώς γράφονται οι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης είναι ένα άλλο κομμάτι που δεν έχει θέση νομίζω στο παρόν θέμα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μπορεί να μην (έπρεπε να) υπάρχει *προσελήνωση, αλλά υπάρχει προσωλήνωση!



αυτό πρέπει να προέκυψε από την προεγκατάσταση, και θα μπορούσε να ήταν προσσωλήνωση, ή απλώς σωλήνωση.
....
Με του Νίκελ τις πληροφορίες συνειδητοποίησα το προστάζω ως προ-στάζω!

"Είδα στον τοίχο προ-στάγματα και κάλεσα τον υδραυλικό"
"Αγάπη και μόνο που σε σκέφτομαι προ-στάζω"
"Θάλασσα βλέπω, ο καψερός προ-στάζω"
βρήκα και φρέσκο, η παράδοση προ – στάζει μέλι στο παστέλι
....
Προσεδάφιση είναι το απλούστερο, αλλά εδώ ξεκινήσαμε, ειδησεογραφικά, την προσαρείωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Πέρα απ' αυτά, πώς θα δικαιολογούσαμε τη γραφή με ένα σ σε κάποιον ξένο ή κάποιο ελληνόπουλο που προσπαθεί να μάθει τη χρήση της πρόθεσης "προς/προσ-"...



Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα δικαιολογούσες την γραφή "σμήνος" για το "ζμήνος", ή την γραφή με ένα σίγμα στο "συσκότιση" ενώ απαιτείς δύο σίγμα στο "συσσίτιο". Γραμματικά μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις με κανόνα, αλλά δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα. Για να μην πάω σε "συγγενείς" και "συγγραφέας" που γράφονται και τα δυο με "γγ", ενώ είναι "ν+γ", παρότι προφέρονται διαφορετικά.

Και μιας και το έθιξα, το ΛΚΝ μια χαρά δέχεται την γραφή *συγνώμη*, ενώ είναι 100% ίδια περίπτωση με την *προσελήνωση*. Εκεί το καθιερωμένο λάθος γίνεται αποδεκτό, παρότι είναι πολύ μα πολύ λιγότερο συχνό από το λάθος στην προσελήνωση. Αυτό κι αν βγάζει μάτι σαν δυο μέτρα και σταθμά. Όχι ρε φίλε, δεν μπορείς να δέχεσαι την *συγνώμη* αλλά όχι την *προσελήνωση*. Είναι λάθη και τα δυο· καθιερωμένα λάθη. Είναι και τα δυο περιπτώσεις που το λάθος δημιουργήθηκε γιατί δεν προφέρεται το διπλό σύμφωνο. Πόσο περισσότερο όμοιες πρέπει να είναι οι περιπτώσεις για να το δεχτείς; Θα καταλάβαινα την δικαιολογία "_για να ξεχωρίζει από την προ+σελήνωση_" αν υπήρχε τέτοια λέξη. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Εδώ έχεις μια λέξη που σπάνια γράφεται σωστά και μια άλλη που γράφεται λάθος αρκετά συχνά, αλλά όχι στην ίδια αναλογία. Και επιλέγεις να ενστερνιστείς το δεύτερο λάθος;


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πράγματι, αλλά εμείς δεν έχουμε να δώσουμε λόγο για τις προσωπικές επιλογές μας ούτε γράφουμε έργο αναφοράς για να μας νοιάζει όταν ζουζουνοφέρνουμε μεταξύ μέτρων και σταθμών.



OK, αλλά δεν είμαστε όλοι πάντα στο δικό μας το αμπέλι για να τρυγάμε όποια ρώγα θέλουμε όπως μας αρέσει. Ιδίως οι μεταφραστές και επιμελητές που κυρίως συχνάζουν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ έρχονται συχνά αντιμέτωποι με μεταφραστικές, συντακτικές, ορθογραφικές επιλογές τις οποίες πρέπει αναγκαστικά να στηρίζουν σε κάποιον αναγνωρισμένο κανόνα ή έγκυρη πηγή (ή σε περισσότερα, αν είναι δυνατόν) και όχι σε προσωπικές επιλογές, γιατί ο απέναντι - από τον επιμελητή και τον πελάτη έως τον απλό αναγνώστη - δεν ανήκει απαραίτητα στη σχολή που ακολουθούμε (ή το προσωπικό βιλαέτι μας) και συχνά (καμιά φορά εσκεμμένα, από κακόβουλους επιμελητές ή πεισματάρηδες μεταφραστές) ξεσπάνε διαφωνίες και διαμάχες, χρονοβόρες, εκνευριστικές και πολλές φορές εντελώς μάταιες. Να μην αρχίσω τα παραδείγματα τώρα, η Λεξιλογία είναι γεμάτη από δαύτα. 

Και πες ότι πιστεύεις ακράδαντα σε μια _μεταφραστική_ επιλογή σου, οπότε δεν το θεωρείς χαμένο κόπο και χρόνο να παλέψεις γι' αυτήν με τον εκάστοτε επιμελητή ή πελάτη. Αν αφήσουμε να γίνεται το ίδιο στα (υποτίθεται) λυμένα θέματα - στην ορθογραφία, τη γραμματική και το συντακτικό - δεν θα κάνουμε άλλη δουλειά όλη μέρα, μόνο θα διαπληκτιζόμαστε (όχι πως δεν συμβαίνει κι αυτό, για διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ευτυχώς όχι πολύ συχνά). Και τον αναγνώστη πώς θα τον πείσουμε; Θα βάζουμε υποσημειώσεις στα κείμενα (που γίνεται, αλλά αποφεύγεται γιατί είναι άσκοπο και κουράζει) και στους υπότιτλους ή τις ιστοσελίδες, τα εγχειρίδια κ.λπ. (που δεν γίνεται); Δηλαδή στο όνομα μιας κανονικοποίησης και μιας εξομάλυνσης - που δεν είναι κυρίως δική μας δουλειά, ατομική, αλλά συλλογική των χειριστών της γλώσσας, με τις αργές αλλά σταθερές διαδικασίες της - θα δυσκολεύουμε καθημερινά τη ζωή μας; Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω.

Αυτός που γράφει μόνος του, ο «συγγραφέας», έχει μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ελευθερίας να εισαγάγει και να διαδώσει, αν μπορεί, νέα δεδομένα (κι ακόμη μεγαλύτερο ο ποιητής, με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά), όμως και αυτός και οι επιλογές του κρίνονται απ' όσους τον διαβάζουν. Και αναλόγως προκρίνονται ή επικρίνονται.

Όσο για το έργο αναφοράς, ξέρεις πόσοι μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, γλωσσεργάτες γενικά, συμβουλεύονται καθημερινά τη Λεξιλογία για να βρουν λύση ή μια έγκυρη γνώμη σε κάτι που τους απασχολεί, είτε είναι μέλη είτε όχι, είτε λουρκίζουν είτε όχι; 

Άδερ δαν δατ, στο χαλαρό μεταξύ μας, αφτοσχεδιάζουμαι ώπωται χριάζαιτε, αρκεί οι αποδέκτες να προσλαμβάνουν σωστά το νόημα που θέλουμε να μεταδώσουμε, να προσδώσουμε χωρίς να το προδώσουμε.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 30, 2012)

προθαλάσσωση (56) προεδάφιση (1) τί να σημαίνουν; το προστάδιο της θαλασσογένεσης και εδαφογένεσης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Daeman, άλλο "προσωπική επιλογή" κι άλλο "επαγγελματική". Σ' αυτήν την βάση, όλο σου το ποστ είναι λάθος, παρότι πολύ σωστό. Το θέμα ξεκίνησε με την απορία του nickel για το πλήθος των λανθασμένων _προσσεληνώσεων_.

Όσο για το ότι η Λεξιλογία αποτελεί έργο αναφοράς, δεν αντιλέγω καθόλου.· αλλά ως προς τα νήματα-λήμματα, όχι ως προς την κάθε λέξη που γράφουμε εγώ κι εσύ και όλοι μας. Δηλαδή ο άλλος θα ψάξει την σωστή γραφή ή μετάφραση μιας λέξης, αλλά δεν θα πάρει σβάρνα τις δημοσιεύσεις μας λέξη προς λέξη για να δει αν εγώ γράφω τζην κι εσύ τόνικ. Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα συμμετείχα καν, από φόβο μην αποπροσανατολίσω κάποιον.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Με τον ίδιο τρόπου που θα δικαιολογούσες την γραφή "σμήνος" για το "ζμήνος", ή την γραφή με ένα σίγμα στο "συσκότιση" ενώ απαιτείς δύο σίγμα στο "συσσίτιο". Γραμματικά μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις με κανόνα, αλλά δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα. Για να μην πάω σε "συγγενείς" και "συγγραφέας" που γράφονται και τα δυο με "γγ", ενώ είναι "ν+γ", παρότι προφέρονται διαφορετικά.
> 
> Και μιας και το έθιξα, το ΛΚΝ μια χαρά δέχεται την γραφή *συγνώμη*, ενώ είναι 100% ίδια περίπτωση με την *προσελήνωση*.


Η προφορά είναι "συγνώμη", στο γραπτό όμως λόγο η καθιερωμένη γραφή είναι "συγγνώμη", αν και πολλοί προτιμούν το "συγνώμη". Η αποβολή του ν κατά την ένωση της πρόθεσης "συν" με λέξεις που αρχίζουν από ορισμένα σύμφωνα (π.χ. θ, χ, σ) συνηθίζεται, δεν είναι όμως κανόνας: "συθέμελα", "συχωριανός", "συστεγάζω", αλλά "συνθέτω", "συσσωμος". Ίσως να γίνει το ίδιο και με το ν του "συν+γνώμη", να γίνει δηλ. "συγνώμη". Δεν το δέχονται όμως όλοι ακόμα. Αυτό που ισχύει πάντως είναι: συν/εν + λέξη που αρχίζει από γ --> το ν τρέπεται σε γ: "συγγράφω/εγγράφω". 

Η περίπτωση της "προσσελήνωσης" δεν εμπίπτει στα παραπάνω, καθώς σ+σ=σσ. Εξάλλου, και μορφολογικά αν το δούμε άλλη είναι η πρόθεση "προ" και άλλη η "προς/προσ-" , και αυτό πρέπει να φαίνεται στη σύνθεση.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Daeman, άλλο "προσωπική επιλογή" κι άλλο "επαγγελματική". Σ' αυτήν την βάση, όλο σου το ποστ είναι λάθος, παρότι πολύ σωστό. Το θέμα ξεκίνησε με την απορία του nickel για το πλήθος των λανθασμένων _προσσεληνώσεων_.
> [...]



Ναι, έτσι ξεκίνησε, κάποιοι στα κείμενά τους έκαναν την επιλογή της *προσελήνωσης. Αν ήταν για δουλειά, κείμενα επί πληρωμή για έντυπα ή ιστοσελίδες, η επιλογή ήταν επαγγελματική. Και νομίζω πως αυτό συζητάμε. 
Αλλιώς, αν εννοήσουμε την «προσωπική επιλογή» όπως την ορίζεις, δηλαδή να γράφει ο καθείς γκουγκλαναζητηθείς όπως του καπνίσει κόντρα στη γραμματική και τους κανόνες της σύνθεσης (είτε έχει είτε δεν έχει λόγους), αν πιάσουμε πώς γράφει ο καθένας (βαρεμένος ή όχι, μετά λόγου γνώσεως ή χωρίς, με ενδιαφέρον για τη γλώσσα, την ορθογραφία και τη σύνθεση ή χωρίς) την κάθε λέξη, ζήτω που καήκαμε. Θα τρελαθούμε εντελώς. 
Τουλάχιστον όμως, βελτιώθηκε η θέση μου. Τα ποστ μου δεν είναι πια εντελώς λάθος, είναι και λάθος και πολύ σωστά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Μπα! Λιγότερο καυτή θα ήταν η συζήτηση αν ήταν για το _αβγό_ και το _αυγό_. Helle, θύμισέ μου να σε κεράσω ένα προφιτερόλ που ζωντάνεψες τη συζήτηση (δύο αν βρεις και ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να τη σταματήσεις).
:)


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Να _το λήξω εγώ_, θείο;
Παλικάρι, ε παληκάρι! Παλληκάρι! (Με άκουσε επιτέλους, φαίνεται πως έτσι το γράφει αυτός.) Ναι, εσένα λέω, τον μπάρμαν, που κάθεσαι και μας ακούς και κρυφογελάς σκυμμένος πίσω από τη μπάρα λέγοντας «Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι λεξιλόγοι». Φέρε ένα γύρο έναν γύρο (κυρ-επιμελητή ή επιμελητά, θα μ' αφήσεις επιτέλους να το γράψω όπως θέλω; ) μια γύρα ginantonics σ' όλη την παρέα, εκτός αν προτιμήσει κανείς whiskiansoda. Πρόσεξε μόνο, κακομοίρη μου, να μου βάλεις τζιν με τόνικ (και μια φέτα λάιμ), όχι τίποτα _τζην _με τόνικ, γιατί αλλιώς θα γίνουμε μπίλιες δωμέσα! Για το whiskey, whisky, ουίσκι, ουίσκυ, ρώτα πώς το γράφει ο καθένας. 

Πόσα ντεφισιτερόλ κερδίζω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Οι καλύτερες συζητήσεις είναι αυτές που προωθούν τον διάλογο, την σκέψη, την κρίση και την αμφιβολία. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι οι συζητήσεις που περιέχουν καθαρή πληροφορία, ανόθευτη από κόντρες, διαφορές και αντιγνωμίες είναι ατελέσφορες και αχρείαστες. Προσωπικά μού αρέσει πολύ το τσίγκλισμα και η στροφή της σκέψης προς διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις. Εδώ το γύρισα λιγάκι στο κατά πόσο είναι επιστημονικά αποδεκτό να παίρνει διαφορετικές θέσεις ένα λεξικό χωρίς να τις αιτιολογεί επαρκώς ή χωρίς να είναι αυτονόητες επιλογές.

Όλες οι γνώμες που κατατέθηκαν πάντως είναι σεβαστές, όσο κι αν διαφωνώ με την δικτατορία της λεξικογραφικής καταπίεσης. Με τούτο δεν θέλω να πω ότι θέλω να μπορώ να συμβουλεύομαι το λεξικό και να το ενστερνίζομαι μόνο όπου με συμφέρει ή κολλάει στην αισθητική μου, αλλά ότι θα ήθελα να ξεκαθάριζαν διάφορα σκοτεινά σημεία στην μεθοδολογία τους. Επίσης θα ήθελα όλα τα λεξικά να έχουν παράρτημα με όλην τους την μεθοδολογία, αναλυτικά, να ξέρω κι εγώ με ποια λογική επιλέγεται το ένα και με ποια το άλλο.

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να προστεθεί τίποτα άλλο στην συζήτηση, που να μην επαναλαμβάνει τα ίδια. Πολύ ωραίος ο αντίλογος και απαντάει σε πολλά σημεία που έθεσα. Χαίρομαι που βρίσκομαι ανάμεσα σε μη μηχανικούς συνομιλητές (διπλής ανάγνωσης).

Το κέρδισα το δεύτερο προφιτερόλ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Άντε, γιατί έχουμε και πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα να λύσουμε:

Πώς ξεχωρίζουν τα παιδιά την προφορά της *Αντάντ* (διδάσκεται από τις τελευταίες τάξεις του Δημοτικού) από την προφορά των *Αντίντας* (κάπου είπα ότι εδώ δεν ξέρουμε την προφορά Άντιντας).


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
Με το αυτί, ακούγοντάς την, ίσως; 

Γιατί, πώς μαθαίνουν τα εγγλεζάκια την προφορά του lieutenant; Βλέποντας τη λέξη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2012)

Ούτε τα Εγγλεζάκια ούτε τα Αμερικανάκια θα έβγαζαν νόημα από την γραφή και μόνο. Για να μην πούμε ότι θα πλακώνονταν στο ξύλο για την προφορά της.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι στα βιβλία που μας δείχνει ο σύνδεσμος η Αντάντ εμφανίζεται σχεδόν παντού χωρίς το γαλλικό. Ίσως κάποιες λέξεις θα ήθελαν την υποστήριξη της ξένης (η Αντάντ (Entente)), να διεθνοποιείται σιγά σιγά η ματιά μας και να βοηθιέται η προφορά, μέχρι να βρούμε κι άλλες λύσεις.
(Ας κλείσουμε την παρένθεση.)


----------



## drazen (Aug 30, 2012)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το ανακάτεμα που προκάλεσε η «προ(σ)σελήνωση» και παρ’ όλο που ο πειρασμός ήταν μεγάλος, μια και ξανακουνήθηκαν τα νερά του πελάγους του –ν, θα (προσπαθήσω να) παραμείνω στο θέμα του νήματος αυτού, που ήταν, αν θυμάμαι καλά, η διατήρηση του –ς της πρόθεσης «προς» σε σύνθεση με δεύτερο συνθετικό λέξη από σ-. Χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις από σ-, πλάθονται νέες, άλλες κενές νοήματος ή/και παρατραβηγμένες, άλλες όχι. Βέβαια, στις περισσότερες των ως άνω περιπτώσεων, η πρόθεση «προς» σημαίνει «επιπροσθέτως» και όχι «επί» όπως στην περίπτωση της «προ(σ)σελήνωσης». Έτσι:
-	προσχολικό/ προσσχολικό ( κάτι που γίνεται παράλληλα προς το σχολείο),
-	προσαδιστικός/ προσσαδιστικός («όταν τον γνώρισα, βρισκόταν σε ένα προσαδιστικό στάδιο, αλλά τώρα, Κούλα μου, τό ‘χει παρακάνει: έχει γίνει προσσαδιστής»),
-	προσνιφάρω (εισπνέω από την μύτη τα περισσεύματα στο καθρεφτάκι, πριν τις κυρίως εισπνοές)/ προσσνιφάρω (κατ’ αναλογία, αναζητώ να εισπνεύσω τους, αμελητέους, ψίλους < ψιλός: «Ψάχνει ψίλο στ’ άχερα»),
-	προσκοτίζω («σε λίγο θα μου τα ψάλει ο επιμελητής, μην με προσκοτίζεις και εσύ τώρα»)/ προσσκοτίζω («δεν φτάνει που μου τα έψαλε ο επιμελητής, έχω και σένα να με προσσκοτίζεις»),
-	προσαλιώνω/ προσσαλιώνω (επιπάσσω σάλιο εκεί όπου ήδη υπήρχε),
-	προστάζω (διατάζω)/ προ-στάζω (MelidonisM #25: “Αγάπη, και μόνο που σε σκέφτομαι προ-στάζω”)/ προσστάζω (“βρήκε την ώρα και αυτό το ψυγείο να προσστάξει εκεί που έσταζε χθες το πλυντήριο),
-	προσούρα/ προσσούρα (“δεν έφτανε που ήρθε προσουρωμένη, που ήπιε ό,τι ήπιε, μετά ήθελε και ένα προσσφηνάκι. Ε, προσσούρωσε). Προσοχή: να μην συγχέεται η αιτιατική των ανωτέρω λέξεων με: “τημ μπροσούρα” (< η μπροσούρα)
-	προσιχαίνομαι/ προσσιχαίνομαι (“τον ψιλοπροσιχαινόμουνα, πριν κάνει ό,τι έκανε, αλλά, μετά από αυτό, τον προσσιχάθηκα),
-	προσυγκυβέρνηση (“οι δήθεν κόκκινες γραμμές ήταν προσυγκυβερνητικά κόλπα”)/ προσσυγκυβέρνηση (“κάνουν γαργάρα τις πρότερες αρχές τους, γιατί πρέπει να δείξουν μια προσσυγκυβερνητική αλληλεγγύη”)
-	προσυγυρίζω (“πριν πιαστώ καλά με το καθάρισμα, έριξα ένα προσυγυρισματάκι)/ προσσυγυρίζω (“την ξέρεις την μανία της μάνας μου με την τάξη, ακόμη και αν τα βρει όλα τακτοποιημένα, θα προσσυγυρίσει),
-	προσυγχύζω/ προσσυγχύζω,
-	προσυγκέντρωση/ προσσυγκέντρωση (“τα ματ δεν άφηναν τον κόσμο να προσσυγκεντρωθεί και τους διασκόρπιζαν προληπτικά”),
-	προσοδομίζω/ προσσοδομίζω,
-	προσεισμός/ προσσεισμός (διαφορετικό του μετασεισμού, “σαν να μην μας έφτανε ο σεισμός, ήρθαν καπάκι και οι προσσεισμικές δηλώσεις των τροϊκανών”),
-	προσυχνάζω (το να επισκέπτεσαι ένα πιθανό μελλοντικό στέκι)/ προσσυχνάζω (παρασυχνάζω),
-	προσυγκολλώ/ προσσυγκολλώ,
-	προσκίζω/ προσσκίζω (“ίσα που φαίνεται το προσκισιματάκι στο τζην σου. Ράψ΄ το αμέσως, γιατί αν σου προσσκιστεί…”)
-	προσιχτιρίζω (με λέξεις απαξιωτικές, δίνω σε κάποιον να καταλάβει ότι έρχεται η ώρα του σιχτιρίσματος)/ προσσιχτιρίζω (“εκεί που τον έβριζα, ήρθε και η μάνα μου και τον προσσιχτίρισε και αυτή”) κ.ά., ων ουκ έστιν αριθμός.

Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι η περίπτωση που το δεύτερο συνθετικό είναι δισύλλαβο ρήμα, έτσι που η (γενικά προαιρετική) χρήση της (τονιζόμενης) χρονικής συλλαβικής αύξησης, στην περίπτωση αυτή, να καταλήγει μεγάλης βοηθείας :
-	προέσκαβα/ προσέσκαβα,
-	προέσπασα/ προσέσπασα,
-	προέσμιξα/ προσέσμιξα,
-	προέστεψα/ προσέστεψα,
-	προέσφιγγα/ προσέσφιγγα
-	προέσφαζα/ προσέσφαζα,
-	προέσ(μ)πρωχνα/ προσέσ(μ)πρωχνα, κ.ά.

Προβληματικές περιπτώσεις:
-	προσ-κύρωση (τρόπος κτήσεως της κυριότητας ακινήτου)// προ-σκύρωση (τοποθέτηση σκύρων στο έδαφος πριν το χύσιμο σκυροδέματος)/ προσ-σκύρωση (ενίσχυση του σκυροδέματος με επιπλέον σκύρα)
-	πρόστυχος// πρό-στιχος/ πρόσστιχος
-	προ-στυλώνω, πρό-στυλος// προσ-τυλώνω (συνεχίζω να τρώω, αφού έχω χορτάσει)// προ-στύση/ προσστύση (χρήση σε όργια)

Το σοβαρό της πρότασής μου αύριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Με όλα αυτά, θυμήθηκα ένα διήγημα που άφησα ατέλειωτο, στο οποίο είχα επινοήσει την εκπληκτική λέξη "προσταφρώνομαι". Μεγάλη απώλεια να λείπει από το λεξικό. Νομίζω ότι κάθε λεξικό για να είναι πλήρες, από εδώ και πρός πρέπει να περιέχει τα εξής που έχουν ειπωθεί:

Προσποτάμωση
Προσρεμάτωση
Προσχειμάρρωση
Προσλίμνωση
Προσλιμνοθαλάσσωση
Προσρυάκωση
Προσβάλτωση
Προσέλωση
Προσπισίνωση
Προσπελάγωση
Προσωκεάνωση
Προσαρχιπελάγωση
Προσπόντωση
Προστάφρωση
...
Και προ*σ*ελήνωση.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 31, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Με το αυτί, ακούγοντάς την, ίσως;
> 
> Γιατί, πώς μαθαίνουν τα εγγλεζάκια την προφορά του lieutenant; Βλέποντας τη λέξη;



Αν'τάν'τ, αλλά πάντα Αdαd το άκουγα στο σχολείο επειδή τα ελληνικά δεν αντέχουν διπλό nt-nt
και διαστρεβλώνουν, προσαρμόζουν τις ξένες προφορές στα μέτρα τους...λέμε όμως Καν'τ
........

πρόσσχωμεν (ας προσέξουμε) 
πρόσχωμεν (ας προέχουμε, προβάλουμε)


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε τον παραλογισμό της προσουρανοξύστωσης:


----------



## drazen (Aug 31, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να αρχίσω το τύλιγμα ενός νήματος για τον τρόπο σήμανσης του τονισμού στα ελληνικά. Πώς;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Πας στο φόρουμ της ελληνικής γλώσσας:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?7-Modern-Greek-language-queries

Πατάς πάνω αριστερά, εκεί που δεν φαίνεται τίποτα αλλά αν περάσει αποπάνω το ποντίκι λέει Post New Thread, και σου ανοίγει πλαίσια για τίτλο και μπλαμπλά. Τόσο απλά. Ό,τι στραβώσει, θα το διορθώσουμε. Συμβουλή: Τα μεγάλα κείμενα τα γράφουμε πρώτα στο Word και τα κοπιπαστώνουμε στα νήματα των φόρουμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Συμβουλή: Τα μεγάλα κείμενα τα γράφουμε πρώτα στο Word και τα κοπιπαστώνουμε στα νήματα των φόρουμ.



Προσοχή μόνο στις άνω τελείες γιατί η άνω τελεία του Word παράγει μια τελειάρα ΝΑ, με το συμπάθειο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για την άνω τελεία, πού αλλού; Στο Ευχετήριο γαϊτάνι. :s

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3928-Το-ευχετήριο-γαϊτάνι&p=42405&viewfull=1#post42405


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Με έβαλε σε σκέψεις αυτό το νήμα — μόνο για προσελληνώσεις δεν είδα ακόμα. Η εκδοχή με δύο σίγμα μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη, και γενικώς δεν ξέρω αν σώζεται. Για τη συγγνώμη ελπίζω ακόμα, αν και η κατάσταση είναι κακή· ο μόνος λόγος που δεν βλέπω περισσότερες «συγνώμες» στους ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους του διαδικτύου είναι ότι συνήθως μεταφράζουν το _apologise_ ως «απολογούμαι».

Όσο για την άνω τελεία, είχα συνδυασμό ωραίο και βολικό να αναφέρω αλλά τελικά ήταν ήδη γνωστός εδώ, κι απλώς δεν ισχύει για τα περισσότερα πληκτρολόγια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Για τη συγγνώμη ελπίζω ακόμα, αν και η κατάσταση είναι κακή· ο μόνος λόγος που δεν βλέπω περισσότερες «συγνώμες» στους ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους του διαδικτύου είναι ότι συνήθως μεταφράζουν το _apologise_ ως «απολογούμαι».


Αν με ήξερες εδώ και 10 χρόνια που έχω διαδικτυακή παρουσία σε φόρουμ, θα είχες διαβάσει για την περιπέτειά μου με μια δεσποινίδα που η εταιρεία Paramount προσέλαβε για να αξιολογήσει τους υποτίτλους που έφτιαχνα μέσω μιας διεθνούς εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού. Πλην του ότι η δεσποινίς (που πρέπει να ήταν φοιτήτρια σε Παιδαγωγικό τμήμα) δεν ήξερε τις λέξεις "οδαλίσκη", "στόλαρχος" και "άβια (όντα)" και χωρίς ν' ανοίξει καν λεξικό δήλωσε ξεδιάντροπα ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, για τη λέξη "συγγνώμη" που εγώ έγραφα σωστά μού άφησε το εξής σχόλιο: "Συγγνώμη = Spelling mistake. Please learn how to spell this word. You have been doing the same mistake in the last 2 films." Αυτή προφανώς αποφοίτησε και πήγε σε δημοτικό σχολείο για να στραβώσει τα παιδιά. Το όνομά της το γνωρίζω και βλέπω από το προφίλ της στο ΦΒ ότι εξακολουθεί να δηλώνει σχετική με μεταφράσεις και υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Μένω άφωνος. Έλλειψη γνώσεων, ενδιαφέροντος και αμφιβολιών: ο ορισμός τής στενοκεφαλιάς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μένω άφωνος. Έλλειψη γνώσεων, ενδιαφέροντος και αμφιβολιών: ο ορισμός τής στενοκεφαλιάς.



Αν τα συνδυάσεις και με την υστεροβουλία και την κουτοπονηριά, έτοιμο το προφίλ του επιμελητή προς αποφυγή.
Το κακό είναι πως δεν υπάρχει μόνο μία. Είναι αρκετοί οι χασάπηδες που νομίζουν πως, επειδή τους έδωσαν μαχαίρι, ξέρουν και να κόβουν σωστά και μάλιστα έγιναν εξπέρ, αλλά μόνο για να σφάζουν και να πετσοκόβουν είναι ικανοί. Ξεχνάνε όμως πως έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα και ό,τι σπέρνεις θερίζεις. Ή σε θερίζει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2019)

Ξανάρθε στην επικαιρότητα η ορθογραφία της *προσσελήνωσης* (βλέπε εδώ και μεζεδάκια Σαραντάκου).

Ενημέρωση του νήματος για αυτή την ορθογραφία (αυτή τη σύνθεση που δεν επιτρέπεται να απλοποιηθεί, μην το ξαναπούμε):
Τα νεότερα λεξικά (Ακαδημίας, ΜΗΛΝΕΓ) τη γράφουν *προσσελήνωση* και δεν αναφέρουν καν το διαδεδομένο λάθος. Το Google εξακολουθεί να ρωτά






αλλά ξέρουμε ότι μας ρωτάει ένα κουτό ρομπότ που κρίνει μόνο από τα νούμερα. Σαν να πηγαίνεις να ρίξεις Ναι στο δημοψήφισμα του 2015 και να σε ρωτάει *Did you mean: Όχι;*


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2019)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι όλες οι προσσεληνώσεις, προσαρειώσεις, προσαφροδιτώσεις και δε συμμαζεύεται προϋποθέτουν ότι η "προσγείωση" υπονοεί επαφή με τον πλανήτη Γη και όχι με το έδαφος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κανείς δεν το εννοεί έτσι στην κοινή χρήση της λέξης. Ουσιαστικά θα μπορούσαμε μια χαρά να μιλήσουμε για προσγείωση στη Σελήνη. Έτσι όμως που μπλέξαμε, ας κρατήσουμε την παντός καιρού και γούστου "προσεδάφιση" και πάμε παρακάτω.

Αξιοσημείωτο ότι όλα τα λεξικά δέχονται μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το γαλλικό atterrir/ atterrissage, το οποίο όμως χρησιμοποιήθηκε και για πλοία που προφανώς ουδέποτε είχαν εγκαταλείψει τον περιούσιο πλανήτη ημών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2019)

Κοιτάζοντας περίλυπος τα ελάχιστα τρόφιμα που του είχαν μείνει, σκέφτηκε ότι είχε φτάσει πια η ώρα να προσγειωθεί στην πραγματικότητα του Άρη.


----------

